# Happy Birthday Spectre TTM



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday! Hope the prop goodies come rolling in as presents.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy B-day Spectre! :> Hope you got the props you wanted! :>


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Spectre TTM!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a happy one Tom!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Tom!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Spectre!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Scary Birthday, Spectre.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy birthday Spectre, what a good day for a birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Spectre!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's a Birthday!!! LINK


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday
here's to many more


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Drink Rum!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-day Tom!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

{bad singing}
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
happy birthday DDDEEAAAARR SPECTRE TTM!
Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy birthday, Spectre!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Spectre!!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for your well wishes. I spent the day driving back from Storyland with my wife & daughter.
But it did afford me the opportunity to hit lots of stores (The Christmas Loft, Big Lots...) on the way home. 

OMG FE That Link Just made my day. 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Belated One, Spec, my Horror lovin' buddy! Sounds like you had fun.


----------

